# Trung tâm xử lý sự cố > Yêu cầu phần mềm >  Cần soft nitro pdf professional có licien

## gcat1

chào các bác trong diễn đàn. m mới tham gia diễn đàn rất vui mừng được làm quen với các bác và nhận được sự giúp đỡ của mọi người.
hiện tại m cần soft nitro pdf professional có bản quyền. các bác thương tình cho m xin với. ko fien vui long gui vao mail cho m [email protected] 
cám ơn các bác

----------


## tuanlucki

> chào các bác trong diễn đàn. m mới tham gia diễn đàn rất vui mừng được làm quen với các bác và nhận được sự giúp đỡ của mọi người.
> hiện tại m cần soft nitro pdf professional có bản quyền. các bác thương tình cho m xin với. ko fien vui long gui vao mail cho m [email protected]<script data-cfhash='f9e31' type="text/javascript">/* <![cdata[ */!function(t,e,r,n,c,a,p){try{t=document.currentscr  ipt||function(){for(t=document.getelementsbytagnam  e('script'),e=t.length;e--if(t[e].getattribute('data-cfhash'))return t[e]}();if(t&&(c=t.previoussibling)){p=t.parentnode;if  (a=c.getattribute('data-cfemail')){for(e='',r='0x'+a.substr(0,2)|0,n=2;a.l  ength-n;n+=2)e+='%'+('0'+('0x'+a.substr(n,2)^r).tostring  (16)).slice(-2);p.replacechild(document.createtextnode(decodeur  icomponent(e)),c)}p.removechild(t)}}catch(u){}}()/* ]]> */</script> 
> cám ơn các bác


của bạn đây tải về test thử cho ý kiến hey.



> http://www.mediafire.com/?396209oz12gu3nl

----------

